# Giro predictions and chatter



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Maybe I'm too early on this one, but this looks to be a great one. So here's my early predictions

Podium: Levi, Menchov, and Basso. Both Levi and Menchov have looked pretty good this year and with that 61km TT, Menchov will offset any damage that Basso can do in the Mountains. 

Levi has looked good in all aspects of his riding this year. He seems to be climbing better than ever and his ITT is second to none in stage races.

I may be reaching on Basso, but it's an Italian race and there's always an Italian on the podium.

As far as the outsiders, I'll put the usual suspects Cunego and DiLuca as well as Sastre, Rogers, and Armstrong. The long ITT is going to put a hurt on most of the Italian contenders

Sadly after the TTT I think Garmin will just race for training and some stage wins. Maybe they'll support Hesjedal or (gulp) Danielson for GC, but I don't think they'll be a player for the overall.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Isn't Vande Velde racing for Garmin?

He might have a decent showing.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Isn't Vande Velde racing for Garmin?
> 
> He might have a decent showing.



He'll be there, but it looks like Garmin is taking the same approach as last year and focusing on the TDF, that's why I was thinking they'd give someone else a shot at GC. Somebody from Garmin will top 15-20, but I'm not sure about top 10.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i need more time to think about this one. is contador on teh start list or not?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I vote Levi for the win - beyond that - hard to say.

I think Lance, Horner and the A team will give him great support (every chance to win).

Basso, I am nit so sure about - he's done well in recent shorter events. He is an unknown quantity in 3 week efforts at this time. Menchov. the bridesmaid.

DiLuca, Valverde - very dark horses.


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

Basso, Basso, Basso! It's his race to loose.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It is interesting to me how much the attitude towards Levi has been changing lately. I (and others) used to get drawn and quartered for suggesting that Levi was one of the worlds top cyclists and that he had the potential to win a grand tour. Now he seems to be emerging as a favorite for the Giro. I always thought it was strange that somebody that has had so many top 10 finishes in grand tours (not to mention a few podium finishes) could be so easily dismissed. That, along with the fact that there are only two other people (in my opinion) that are in Levi's class with the ITT makes him a very serious contender in any race. Lance and Conti have both worked for him this season; both for 1st place finishes. Levi started cycling later than other pro's; maybe he is just now coming into peak performance?
On the other hand, I think Basso wants to win this race in a bad kind of way and he will be the man to beat this year. 
How is Basso's time trial these days? I haven't seen him race much since he's been back. Levi is getting pretty good in the mountains; if Basso can't pull off a really good ITT in the Giro, he might be doomed.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

weltyed said:


> i need more time to think about this one. is contador on teh start list or not?



Nope, no Contador for this one.

I'm a little suprised at Liquigas' team selection. I thought that with this being Basso's big return they'd maybe put Nibali and Kruezinger in there, unless they're saving those two for the TDF. 

Also, it seems that Saxo and Lotto aren't throwing much in there for GC. 

Quick Step intrigues me though. Seeldrayers could suprise and I wonder if Albie can take on Cav.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm also surprised not to see Nibali backing up Basso. Liquigas will be putting pressure on Basso to win the overall because Bennati is out due to, once again, injury.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

I predict armstrong to be unpredictable! xD


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

How is everyone following the race here in the US? Will there be any TV coverage at all?

LP


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Gibo!!!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Have you guys looked at the course in detail? I mean, the Giro is always a bit different, but this year it's unlike any other 3 week tour. That 60k TT for example. The short stage with a massive climb at the end. Not to mention the normal asortment of crazy Italian roads and steepass climbs.

I really think it favors an Italian homeboy. Wouldn't be surprised to see LL or LA taken out in a crash. 

Basso.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Have you guys looked at the course in detail? I mean, the Giro is always a bit different, but this year it's unlike any other 3 week tour. That 60k TT for example. The short stage with a massive climb at the end. Not to mention the normal asortment of crazy Italian roads and steepass climbs.
> 
> I really think it favors an Italian homeboy. Wouldn't be surprised to see LL or LA taken out in a crash.
> 
> Basso.


GIBO!!!!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

pdh777 said:


> I vote Levi for the win - beyond that - hard to say.
> 
> I think Lance, Horner and the A team will give him great support (every chance to win).
> 
> ...


I'm picking Levi as well but Astana is not sending out the strongest team it seems.

Not too sure though.

Basso has been training a LOT (9 hour days even) and doing a lot of work on the TT bike so he'll be an 'unknown' dark horse so to speak.

I don't see anyone else challenging these 2.

Valverde cannot climb as well as Basso and Levi can and he doesn't seem to be in very good shape in the last few races IMO.

Di Luca - can't TT to save his maglia rosa if he had a 1min 30sec lead against Levi even. Heck, make that a 3 minute + lead even.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> It is interesting to me how much the attitude towards Levi has been changing lately. I (and others) used to get drawn and quartered for suggesting that Levi was one of the worlds top cyclists and that he had the potential to win a grand tour. Now he seems to be emerging as a favorite for the Giro. I always thought it was strange that somebody that has had so many top 10 finishes in grand tours (not to mention a few podium finishes) could be so easily dismissed. That, along with the fact that there are only two other people (in my opinion) that are in Levi's class with the ITT makes him a very serious contender in any race. Lance and Conti have both worked for him this season; both for 1st place finishes. Levi started cycling later than other pro's; maybe he is just now coming into peak performance?
> On the other hand, I think Basso wants to win this race in a bad kind of way and he will be the man to beat this year.
> How is Basso's time trial these days? I haven't seen him race much since he's been back. Levi is getting pretty good in the mountains; if Basso can't pull off a really good ITT in the Giro, he might be doomed.



Basso has been working on his TTs a fair bit as of late based on reading his diary online and such so, that's something. Also, he wasn't a bad TT rider to begin with too so, I'd say he's a favorite. 

He's a little more of a favorite over Levi IMO just because it's his homecoming 'debut' after the hiatus. But, I think Levi is a stronger rider right now and I'm picking Levi.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Davide Rebellin


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't think Armstrong will have recovered quickly enough to factor at the Giro, although the critics said the same thing regarding Contador last year. Yet his talent did over come his lack of training for the race. I'll predict a near complete Italian podium.

1. Ivan
2. Levi
3. Gilberto

Basso wants redemption for his Puerto scandal. Simoni wants his third Giro and would love to do so at the expense of Basso. Leipheimer wants his first Grand Tour win (he was very close last year). Levi is a bit of stretch because he favors The Tour, but won't be protected since Contador and Armstrong are in the race. There are other big names in the race but I believe they will use the race to train for their primary objective, The Tour. 

CHL


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

I am still thinking that Armstrong is actually targeting this as his primary race and is planning to play distraction for Contador in the TDF. This would allow Contador to go to the Vuelta with a lot of strength and fitness. 

That being said I think Basso will be very strong and a real threat. Plus he is hungry to prove himself as part of his comeback.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Astana wants all 3 Grands this year. Not my predictions of the actual winner, but who they want on the podium.

LL: Giro (watch out for De Luca & Basso)
LA: Tour (Watch out for Andy Schleck)
AC: Vuelta (Watch our for L.L. Sanchez))

Astana will go away next year. Major shake up in teams after 2009.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CHL said:


> I don't think Armstrong will have recovered quickly enough to factor at the Giro, although the critics said the same thing regarding Contador last year. Yet his talent did over come his lack of training for the race. I'll predict a near complete Italian podium.
> 
> 1. Ivan
> 2. Levi
> ...


While Levi favors Le Tour, he also knows that this is his best chance (right now at least) for a Grand Tour win so I'm sure he's been working on it ever since Armstrong's crash a few weeks ago.

He was carrying good form then and looks to be sharp now as well. 

Additionally, Chris Horner has said that at the Tour, Levi and Andreas would not contend for supremacy at all so I suspect that while Levi would be the ever consummate pro/teammate in July and work for his team, he already has shifted his focus for the Giro as well. 

He MIGHT, try and do as well as he can come July so that he could feature if something goes wrong but I think he's gunning for the Giro more than the Tour. Just a thought based on how things look like they would be shaping up.

Simoni - hmm, good pick. I forgot about him and wonder how his form is right now. I think Di Luca would be a factor up till the ITT where we'll see him drop out like a boat anchor when it comes to his GC aspirations.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jcjordan said:


> I am still thinking that Armstrong is actually targeting this as his primary race and is planning to play distraction for Contador in the TDF. This would allow Contador to go to the Vuelta with a lot of strength and fitness.
> 
> That being said I think Basso will be very strong and a real threat. Plus he is hungry to prove himself as part of his comeback.


Possible. But, we'll have to wait and see how good he is next week and the week after.

He does look to be in decent shape at the Gila right now, taking long pulls etc.

But, I thought Levi is the man for Astana for this Giro as somewhere stated? No? At least, I thought I heard/read that somewhere. Really, I can't recall at all. 

Contador at the Vuelta? Erm.... Well, didn't he say he was targeting the WC this year? Again, I'm probably mixing things up.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

varian72 said:


> Astana wants all 3 Grands this year. Not my predictions of the actual winner, but who they want on the podium.
> 
> LL: Giro (watch out for De Luca & Basso)
> LA: Tour (Watch out for Andy Schleck)
> ...


Astana would go away and shake ups? You're referring to the sponsorship issues right?

Or?


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I think the Giro is going to be a hard one to predict. There are a lot of big names, but how many are targeting the race? Very few that aren't Italian I suspect. Maybe Leipheimer is, knowing he will be at the very least 3rd string in the TdF.

To me, Ivan Basso is the logical favorite. He's a complete rider, and has won it before (and lost it in dramatic fasion), and he will surely be targeting the race. If he is on form like he was in 2006, and Levi has come down a bit, then Basso will win the long TT as well.

Past winners such as DiLuca have no chance. It was a fluke when he won. Gibo is too old. Garzelli too. On top of all that, the TT will really put a hurting on their chances.

Menchov could very well podium if he wants. (As in, if he trained to win this race).

Uzzi mentioned Valverde, and I'm not sure if he's racing, however if he is, and he's on form, he can absolutely climb with the best. Valverde has two problems in GTs; subject to the one bad day where he loses 5+ minutes, and he's a Jeckll & Hyde when it comes to TT. He's put down good rides, and then really sucked on others. At any rate, he's not going to be near the podium because I don't think he gives a **** about the Giro.

Finally, if Levi has the form he has shown, and he wants to win, then he will. The key will be how close can Levi get to his world beating TTs of late. I think him and Basso climbing is a wash.

Double finally, Armstrong will be top 10, but just always conceeding small chunks of time through out. I don't think he'll have a terrible day like Valverde is prone to, just 30 second or 1 minute losses here and there.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I haven't checked the start list, but Andy Schleck could be up there too, if he's racing and wants to win. I don't think he *can* win, because of the TT, but he'll finish with the climbers, or even solo some mountain tops, which will keep him on the podium (again, if he's racing and wants to be there).


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> Gibo is too old.


_You breaka my heart_


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Einstruzende said:


> I haven't checked the start list, but Andy Schleck could be up there too, if he's racing and wants to win.


No Andy Schleck in the Giro. 

According to one of his writings, he's taking a break for a while and will be back for the Tour of Switzerland.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm thinking Basso, he has put loooong hours of training and he showed he climbs very well lately. He worked on his TT but he's been sub par at the Trentino TT... Sure Nibali and Kreuziger are not at the Giro (they are the team leaders for the Tour de France) but he has Pellizotti, he's very experienced and showed last year he's a strong Giro rider... in fact, they are co-leaders until one proves to be the best.

I'd like to think Gibo will be up there but I'm not sure he can win a Giro now, he's not as good as he was, being Gibo, he'll try his best though and will make his presence felt.

Cunego maybe? I think he'll try, will lose a few seconds here, a few seconds there then forget the GC and go for stages... I'd like him to prove me wrong though.

Is Valverde racing the Giro? While he doesn't seem to care for the race? When he has a meeting with CONI in the middle of the Giro to respond about his blood being doped and stored at the Fuentes clinic? I think we wont see him in Italy for two years... that would mean not at the Tour de France either...

Lance is overated, at least now. I'm kind of tired to see so much coverage about Lance this Lance that, you see headlines like 'Lance finishes 9th' and the article barely talks about who won, who did good moves and attacks... He wont win and I think he never really intended to but wanted to use the Giro to prepare for the Tour (where he'll get spanked by Contador), the collarbone break just makes a convenient excuse not to be able to win. He'll work for Levi...

Levi is in the best form he has ever been and lost his Cadelism (follower attitude, no attacks), I think he's a safe bet for the podium.

1. Basso
2. Levi
3. Cunego or Gibo


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

levi seems better in the tour maybe because he favours the longer more steady climbs that occur in the alps. The dolomites have steeper more "punchy" climbs that seem to suit other styles of rider. that being said he has some great form and the on of the strongest teams in the race.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Levi is in the best form of his life. He knows his place in Le Tour is support for LA & Contador. The Giro is his best shot ever at a a GT win. I pick Levi.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

jd3 said:


> Levi is in the best form of his life. He knows his place in Le Tour is support for LA & Contador. The Giro is his best shot ever at a a GT win. I pick Levi.


Me, too. I think he's in the best shape and I'd really like to see him pick up a GT win.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> I think the Giro is going to be a hard one to predict. There are a lot of big names, but how many are targeting the race? Very few that aren't Italian I suspect. Maybe Leipheimer is, knowing he will be at the very least 3rd string in the TdF.
> 
> To me, Ivan Basso is the logical favorite. He's a complete rider, and has won it before (and lost it in dramatic fasion), and he will surely be targeting the race. If he is on form like he was in 2006, and Levi has come down a bit, then Basso will win the long TT as well.
> 
> ...


Very valid points and I share a lot of those sentiments.

I'd like to add though - I doubt Alejandro Valverde is racing right? Like you said, he can climb very well indeed and TT pretty well too BUT, he doesn't seem to be on good form as of the past few races IMO. It'd be cool to see him race though and of course, target this race too and not just use it to get a top 10 while going all out for one stage or so at most. (i.e. tuning up for the Tour and also to give him a guide with regards to his overall form. And also so that he'll work on not having a bad day)

Absolutely agree on his TT-ing ability (or lack thereof on his off days). To me, his main issue is that he's just not consistent enough (to sum up the one bad day and the bad TT rides into one point) so to speak. Or maybe, a better description would be - he's not able to last the entire 3 weeks. Not sure why. Nerves? Mental state? Too much pressure? (Yeah, they're all mental I suppose). He's sure got the ability to win a GT IMO but always falls short and drops like an anchor out of contention.

Now Leipheimer - I think he'd want to win. Why not IMO? He definitely knows right now, he's in much better shape than Armstrong (at least, it looks that way but I'm sure he's at least in better shape if not much better) and this IS his best chance for a GT top podium step.

Sure, he could work hard and still be on the podium in the Tour but he knows he'd have to be in even better shape then for that to happen. Why? He'd have to do it as a super domestique AND keep within reach of Contador et all. 

Even on his 'off' day, I dare say that Levi Leipheimer would still be able to finish in the top 5 of a TT (long or short) against the best. His mental state has improved a great deal as of the past couple of years - he's more consistent, he's improved his power (well, TT anyway) and can even stick with the best (Alberto et all) on the steepest climbs as I've said time and time again. Last year's 3rd place at the L'Angliru in La Vuelta showed it (and the day after too). Additionally, he was third because he made sure he marked the other guy so that Contador would not be threatened for the win too.


While Ivan Basso might be a more Schleck/Contador-esque climber (wait, he is right?), Levi can also climb very, very well too. 

I can't wait for the steep slopes in this year's race!

Schleck is not racing from what I know. But if he does, well, I predict a slight surprise - his TT-ing looks to be a little better than last year so that's why I mention this.

My picks still stand (because of Levi's TT advantage):

Levi
Ivan
No idea.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> I haven't checked the start list, but Andy Schleck could be up there too, if he's racing and wants to win. I don't think he *can* win, because of the TT, but he'll finish with the climbers, or even solo some mountain tops, which will keep him on the podium (again, if he's racing and wants to be there).


That guy is probably the next best climber, or heck, maybe even better than Contador. He sure has more time to improve and youth is on his side.

I can't think of anyone who can explode and ride away on a climb better than those two honestly.

Anyone else?

Valverde comes to mind but he doesn't seem to really show it. Remind me if he did though.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

slowdave said:


> levi seems better in the tour maybe because he favours the longer more steady climbs that occur in the alps. The dolomites have steeper more "punchy" climbs that seem to suit other styles of rider. that being said he has some great form and the on of the strongest teams in the race.


Erm...

Remember the Vuelta last year? He was right there with Contador on the steepest climbs that were akin of the Giro.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Well the Garmin squad is announced. VDV, Tommy D, Wiggo, Z, Miller, Pate, Meyer, Dean, and Farrar. Looks like they're going for the TTT and stage wins. Not really enough support for a GC run. Break aways and sprints it is then, hopefully Farrara can repeat his T/A success.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

The 2 GC Contenders I come up with:
-Levi
-Basso

basso seems to have a not-so-strong team. you also have rogers and simoni up there. not sure how sastre is doing. i hate picking levi, because he always lets me down in europe. i have said he cant win a GT, but he might be able to with this team and this group of competitors. the short-steeps are what will kill him. if basso doesnt have his TT up to snuff, and levi can limit loses when the gradient goes up, he win it.
i cant believe i just said that.

efimkin should get at least one stage. same with arroyo and scarponi. pozzato should be able to get one, but with boonen not racing, who will he wheel suck? cavs has been "resting" a bit, but should also get at least one stage.

TTT could go to astana, but not if they rode like they did in romandie. different riders, i know. saxo should be ok, but i dont think they can get the TT win here. i think slipstream will take it again this year.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

As the squads are being announced, the story seems to be shifting from who can win it all to who isn't even trying to win it all. It's getting harder and harder to figure out who the real contenders are outside of Levi and Astana vs. Basso and Liquigas. The names that jump out are:

Rabobank: Menchov (he's consistent enough to do it)
Columbia : Rogers, Lovkvist, or Siutsou (does that mean Rogers won't be #1 at TDF)
Garmin : VDV, Danielson, or Zabriskie (VDV is going for TDF)
Cervelo : Sastre (not a real strong supporting cast though)
Caisse : Arroyo, Rodriguez, Lopez Garcia (one of those three will be in the mix)
AG2R : Efimkin or Valjavec (for stage wins or GC though?
Barloworld: Augustyn or Soler (neither can TT so stage wins)
BBox: Voeckler (suicide french breakaway anyone?)
Lampre : Cunego or Bruseghin (my bet is on Bruseghin)

I'm sure I'm missing some and the Italian teams will find a way to put some of their riders in the top 10, but I'll stay with my original prediction of Levi, Basso, and Menchov.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

coop said:


> Well the Garmin squad is announced. VDV, Tommy D, Wiggo, Z, Miller, Pate, Meyer, Dean, and Farrar. Looks like they're going for the TTT and stage wins. Not really enough support for a GC run. Break aways and sprints it is then, hopefully Farrara can repeat his T/A success.


Hard to believe that Ryder Hesjdel was left off, especially after a good Spring and valuable contributions to last year's Giro and Tour.

I don't understand JV's obsession with the TTT. Yes, he's said in the past that the TTT is the one event that they can excel at, but loading up a team just to win the first stage seems silly in a grand tour. Wiggins will drop out in no time.

Now I'm hoping that Ryder makes the Tour selection!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd love to see Hesjedal and Martin in the Tour squad.

That being said, I say Levi, Basso, Rodriguez (just to shake it up.)


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

moonmoth said:


> Hard to believe that Ryder Hesjdel was left off, especially after a good Spring and valuable contributions to last year's Giro and Tour.
> 
> I don't understand JV's obsession with the TTT. Yes, he's said in the past that the TTT is the one event that they can excel at, but loading up a team just to win the first stage seems silly in a grand tour. Wiggins will drop out in no time.
> 
> Now I'm hoping that Ryder makes the Tour selection!



At first I shared your thoughts on Ryder, but now it seems to make more sense. They've come out and said that they're saving Ryder for the TDF. The TDF is Garmin's main priority, and seeing how isolated VDV was on all but 1 mountain stage last year it'll be nice to have some fresh climbing legs to support him this year. Unfortunatley they don't have a lot of grand tour depth, so they have to work with what they have.

I also agree with what you've said about Wiggins. He'll probably get timed out because as soon as the road goes up he's useless. I've also read somewhere that Miller plans on dropping out mid way through to save himself for the TDF. 

You can tell that Garmin built this team for the TTT and stage wins. No real thought for GC.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

1) Basso
2) Levi
3) Dark Horse => Sastre?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Erm...
> 
> Remember the Vuelta last year? He was right there with Contador on the steepest climbs that were akin of the Giro.




For some reason, people never seem to acknowledge that. Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't Angliru the steepest mountain utilized in GT's? Levi delt climbing specialist and TDF winner Sastre some serious hurt in that one....and dropped him. 

Levi's attitude has changed lately. I heard him say in a recent interview that he has decided that he "likes to win." I think that the references to Rabobank and Gerolsteiner Levi are irrelevant now. A couple of things that people forget are that Levi turned pro a good bit later than many others, and that age doesn't seem to be what it used to be. Levi may be 35 now, but I think that the good "form" that everyone is starting to acknowledge is the experience and maturity that most GC contenders find in their late 20's. Levi has become a good all arounder, and a legitimate threat in both TT's (maybe the best in the world right now) and Mountain stages: attributes of cyclists who win grand tours and become great champions.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

It appears they are going to modify the Blockhaus stage

http://www.velonews.it/index.php?op...ludera-a-passolanciano&catid=1:professionisti

the road is too narrow for the last 4km, too bad as it is a super hard, steep climb


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

*Levi's genes*

Man, I used to get trashed for lauding Levi as a GC rider! Everybody was _hopelessly in love_ with Cadel Evans. Everybody said Cadel was the ITT best in every race they ran, and Levi beat him every time. Even in support, Levi is Cadel's equal in TdF 2007. As a #1 rider on Astana, he would crush Evans race after race. I am just sorry Evans isn't here to get trounced.

OK, that is enough Aussie bashing. Not that Cadel isn't good, he just isn't better than the guy so many posters here used to laugh at.

This race is Levi's chance to win a Grand Tour, and Astana has sent a team that can dominate it for him. It seems to me that most of the other teams are structured for stage wins. Who supports Mick Rogers, for example? Too bad Garmin doesn't seem to want to contend to the end, because I think a couple of their guys could vie for the podium.

That ITT is going to kill potential winners like Sastre, and should virtually guarantee a Leipheimer win. How much real racing does Basso have in his legs right now?

Levi wins easily, Menchov second, Rogers third (more or less by default), Bruseghin fourth, Basso fifth after messing up the time trial.

Philipe Gilbert, Carlos Sastre, Pavel Brutt, Danilo Di Luca, and the great Jens Voigt round out the top ten in some order.

Voigt? Who else for Saxo? Who is their GC cuy? Bak? Voigt may have to work for himself, and he is courageous enough to scare some people in this field. I love this guy!

...Who says I am crazy???


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

LostViking said:


> 1) Basso
> 2) Levi
> 3) Dark Horse => Sastre?


I think dark horse = Menchov. 

I have to go with Levi for the overall though.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Italophile said:


> Man, I used to get trashed for lauding Levi as a GC rider! Everybody was _hopelessly in love_ with Cadel Evans. Everybody said Cadel was the ITT best in every race they ran, and Levi beat him every time. Even in support, Levi is Cadel's equal in TdF 2007. As a #1 rider on Astana, he would crush Evans race after race. I am just sorry Evans isn't here to get trounced.
> 
> OK, that is enough Aussie bashing. Not that Cadel isn't good, he just isn't better than the guy so many posters here used to laugh at.
> 
> ...



You're not crazy; you're right. I used to get flogged for waving the Levi flag as well. I really want him to win this one. Basso might be able to pull it off though; this race is in Italy and he really wants it.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Actually, I meant crazy about Voigt - everyone now has to admit we were right about the little bald guy!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Italophile said:


> Actually, I meant crazy about Voigt - everyone now has to admit we were right about the little bald guy!


Jens is my dark horse favorite for that crazy time trial thing this year, and top 10 in GC.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

You and I think alike. That should terrify you.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Italophile said:


> You and I think alike. That should terrify you.


nothing terrifies me


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Levi to win,
basso second

Lance gets a stage win too. Maybe even Horner, wouldn't hat piss off Versus!

Brian


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> For some reason, people never seem to acknowledge that. Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't Angliru the steepest mountain utilized in GT's? Levi delt climbing specialist and TDF winner Sastre some serious hurt in that one....and dropped him.
> 
> Levi's attitude has changed lately. I heard him say in a recent interview that he has decided that he "likes to win." I think that the references to Rabobank and Gerolsteiner Levi are irrelevant now. A couple of things that people forget are that Levi turned pro a good bit later than many others, and that age doesn't seem to be what it used to be. Levi may be 35 now, but I think that the good "form" that everyone is starting to acknowledge is the experience and maturity that most GC contenders find in their late 20's. Levi has become a good all arounder, and a legitimate threat in both TT's (maybe the best in the world right now) and Mountain stages: attributes of cyclists who win grand tours and become great champions.


Either that, or the Mortirolo (can't recall if it is this) at the Giro but it is definitely at best, the 3rd hardest if not the worst amongst the long/steep climbs. Levi dropped Don Alejandro on that climb as well as a matter of fact. The only people I can see sticking with him or pulling away from him are Andy Schleck and maybe, just MAYBE, Denis Menchov. Oh and, Ivan Basso. 

I honestly can't think of any other names (who are GC contenders to boot) who can better him by a lot that day. 

He is definitely a good GC rider indeed. Heck, a great one actually. One of the top TT riders in the world right now, especially so for stage races and one of the best climbers out there too (sure, not very explosive but he sure gives it a go as of late too) who can hold a pace very few other GC riders can sustain. Even if they do sustain that pace, he'd make time back up in the TT against those few, save for maybe Basso and Contador whom he'd still have an advantage over, but by less perhaps.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> The 2 GC Contenders I come up with:
> -Levi
> -Basso
> 
> ...


I doubt the TTT would go to Astana - sure, they have the best TT rider in the Giro there, along with very good TT-ers like Brajkovic (if he's on form) and Lance but Garmin seems to be stronger because they prepared for it and target it.

Additionally, isn't Columbia trying for that win too?

Top 5, very likely. Top 3, maybe. Win? Erm, I'd like to see them win because of Levi but I doubt they would. We'll see though. 

I see Danielson as Garmin's breakaway guy too now that you mentioned Efimkin. Or maybe not.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

So who'll be the surprise rider of the Giro? Doesn't have to be a young gun but one comes to mind for me, Seeldrayers from Quick Step. I'll also be keeping an eye on Deignan, Wegelius, Boassan Hagen, and Danielson. Any thoughts?


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

Levi will NEVER win the Giro, TdF, or Vuelta. I like the guy. He can win every stage race in the U.S., but will never win one of the the 3 grand tours. Podium maybe, but not win.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Can't agree. Hope you are just being contrary.

He was better than every non-cheater but his team mate in TdF 2007. Working for him, the team may even have been able to get him that win.

This Giro is ideally set up for him, with the long ITT that will eliminate a lot of climbers, not usually the case in the Italian Tour.

Never say NEVER.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

whit417 said:


> Levi will NEVER win the Giro, TdF, or Vuelta. I like the guy. He can win every stage race in the U.S., but will never win one of the the 3 grand tours. Podium maybe, but not win.


Why not?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Was just skimming the start list and noted that Euskaltel was not invited? WTF?

Oh, gee, yeah they had to make room for XACOBEO GALICIA. Sure I get it now.


----------

